# What's Up Everybody!



## TheDieIsCast (Jan 11, 2015)

How's it going guys I'm new to this particular forum just wanted to introduce myself.  Former collegiate athlete, big time in to moving steel.  I even took it a step further and became a machinist. Thought that might be punny in a way.  Anyway I hope ya'll had happy holidays. Now it's time to take care of my new years resolution.


----------



## brazey (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Riles (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## heckvr4 (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to IMf


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

welcome


----------

